# Harrasment/molestation of wildlife



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

A question for those in the know.
Is there a law against harrasing or molesting deer while they are under stressful conditions in the winter yards? Or anywhere for that matter?
I did a search on the MDNR site but couldn't find anything.

Thanks in advance.

T


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Tony, I couldn't find anything pertaining to deer harassment in the hunting digest either. But rest assured that any LEO would take a very dim view of such goings-on. A call to the nearest DNR office would be prudent.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

hate to see you internet history :lol:

i think it would matter why they are doing it and it they are taking it to extremes. Because if scaring animals out of your garden or shrubs was against the law everyone with a scare crow would be breaking it


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There are laws about chasing them with vehicles, so it is possible.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm not surprised by some of your comments and I'm wondering why William H. Bonney's radar hasn't gone off yet.:lol:

mo·lest (m







-l







st







)
_tr.v._ *mo·lest·ed*, *mo·lest·ing*, *mo·lests* *1. *To disturb, interfere with, or annoy.


FREEPOP, I was thinking the same thing about using vehicles but wasn't sure about doing it on foot.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It is illegal to:
Hunt or pursue wild animals or birds from a car, snowmobile,
aircraft, motorboat, personal water craft, ORV or other
motorized vehicle, or by a sailboat. Exceptions: See 2012-
2013 Michigan Waterfowl Hunting Digest; special permits may
also apply.

Harm or harass a deer or bear when it is swimming in a
stream, river, pond, lake or other waterbody.

l Set fires to drive out game.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

plugger said:


> Is this molesting of deer, sick sick, any way tied to apr's.


No.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> A question for those in the know.
> Is there a law against harrasing or molesting deer while they are under stressful conditions in the winter yards? Or anywhere for that matter?
> I did a search on the MDNR site but couldn't find anything.
> 
> ...


Ya mean like throwing snowballs at them?:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

jatc said:


> Ya mean like throwing snowballs at them?:lol:


.:evil:.


----------



## Appleknockerjr (Nov 17, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> .:evil:.


You guys are so precious! :16suspect


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> l Set fires to drive out game.


Wow really.I am no expert but think that might be not so legal.:lol:


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you a mod?

How did u delete my post.

Can I delete post on my threads?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

junkman said:


> Wow really.I am no expert but think that might be not so legal.:lol:


If you look at the top of the post it says:

*It is illegal to:*


and I selected instances from the hunting guide where harassing animals may apply.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I deleted the posts......


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> If you look at the top of the post it says:
> 
> *It is illegal to:*
> 
> ...


 Sorry dude it looks alot like the last sentence says that you set fires to drive out game.Just having a little fun.From reading your other posts I know you would not do that.Hence the smiley.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

malainse said:


> I deleted the posts......


 Sorry we were being bad.:nono::tsk::mischeif:


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

malainse said:


> I deleted the posts......


I was just pulling his leg a little. Bit at the irony of his title

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

OK,OK,The bit about the clydesdale may have been a little much.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

By definition, it is illegal to harass deer.

*324.40104 Definitions; T, V.* 

Sec. 40104.
(1) Take means to hunt with any weapon, dog, raptor, or other wild or domestic animal trained for that purpose; kill; chase; follow; harass; harm; pursue; shoot; rob; trap; capture; or collect animals, or to attempt to engage in such an activity.

*324.40105 Animals as property of state; taking of animals to be regulated.* 

Sec. 40105.
All animals found in this state, whether resident or migratory and whether native or introduced, are the property of the people of the state, and the taking of all animals shall be regulated by the department as provided by law.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

dead short said:


> By definition, it is illegal to harass deer.
> 
> *324.40104 Definitions; T, V.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response dead short.


----------

